# Genau einen Google-Treffer



## tuxedo (22 Februar 2006)

Ich rufe einen zweiten Google-Wettbewerb auf:

Gesucht ist der Suchbegriff, der aus den wenigsten Wörtern besteht und bei Google exakt einen Treffer liefert.

 8) 

Ein viel zu langes Beispiel:



> Karneval Frankreich Nizza sprachreise hotel fünf sterne koch messer deluxe olymp palace emirate rss ischia Verwöhnprogramm



Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

*"schneeflöckchen-weißröckchen-news"* ? 8)


----------



## technofreak (22 Februar 2006)

will kein Spielverderber sein, aber: absolutes KO  Kriterium : Personennamen !  

tf


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

Also gut:
*"Kreuzstich-Kreativität"* 8)
*"Semmelnknödelnrezept"*


----------



## tuxedo (22 Februar 2006)

Semmelknödelnrezept finde ich klasse. 

Hmmm. Vielleicht sollte man folgende Regeln hinzufügen:
keine Anführungszeichen verwenden
keine logischen Operatoren
keine gekoppelten Worte (mit Bindestrich)
die Wörter müssen im Duden o.ä. stehen
keine Eigennamen

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Qoppa (22 Februar 2006)

zusammengesetzte Wörter zählen nicht?

schade


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

Wie sieht's mit "*Gebrauchtwagenfenster*" (... ist nicht als Werbung zu verstehen) aus?


----------



## tuxedo (22 Februar 2006)

Zusammengesetzte Wörter in Sinne von gekoppelt mit Bindestrich zählen auch, halt nur nicht als ein Wort, sondern die Anzahl der Bindestriche +1.

Gebrauchtwagenfenster: herrliches Wort. 

Okay. noch eine weitere Regel:

Es sollte sich bei dem einen Treffer um eine Webseite handeln, im Sinne einer Homepage und nicht um einen Verweis auf eine andere Suchmaschinen-Trefferliste, die ebenfalls Ergebnisse zu dem Suchbegriff angezeigt. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## News (22 Februar 2006)

Supernudelsuppe!
Wenn ich nur wüsste, wie ich da eigentlich drauf gekommen bin  :gruebel:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. noch eine weitere Regel


Sollte man die Regeln nicht _vor_ dem Spiel festlegen? :lol:  Ich wechsel gleich nach *"drüben"*.  

Übrigens: Für


> *"Kreuzstich-Kreativität"* 8)


gibt's jetzt/ momentan zwei Treffer. :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Für
> 
> 
> > *"Kreuzstich-Kreativität"* 8)
> ...


und wenn die Googlebots hier vorbeigekrabbelt sind einen  mehr ..

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

Nochmals zu den Regeln: Wenn 


			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Supernudelsuppe


gilt (auch schön :lol: ), dann biete ich "*Hinterzimmerdiskussion*".


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2006)

ganz schön schwierig, selbst dafür gibt es 12 Treffer....

Google 

Hottentottenstottertrottelmutterattentäterlattengitterwetterkotterbeutelrattenfangprämie

aber für beutelrattenfangprämie

gibt´s  nur zwei


----------



## Qoppa (22 Februar 2006)

und für Rattenfangprämie gar keinen!

und nu warten wir, bis der erste kommt


----------



## dotshead (22 Februar 2006)

Für Dialerliebhaber nur einen Beitrag.


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2006)

Für IVEW-Beitritt genau ein Treffer.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2006)

Ich finde, das hier ist ein Unsinnswettbewerb...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 Februar 2006)

*InderTatistesso*. Naja...


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2006)

Milzbrandpickel


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Februar 2006)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Vogelgrippenunfug


----------



## Teleton (22 Februar 2006)

An einer Rotzekugel
von einem Schwan kann man sich dann anstecken


----------



## tuxedo (23 Februar 2006)

Ich bin begeistert ob der Worte, die gefunden wurden, um einen Google-Treffer finden. 

Okay, fassen wir mal zusammen:

Aus forumsthematischen Gründen erkläre ich "Dialerliebhaber"
zum aktuellen Spitzenreiter.  

Mir persönlich gefallen am besten, "Milzbrandpickel" und "Rotzekugel". Da beide Vorschläge von der gleichen Person sind, muss ich mich auch gar nicht entscheiden, welcher der beiden Bgriffe mein absoluter Favorit ist. 

Als Preis wäre ich sogar bereit - sollte es doch irgendwann mal ein CB-User-Grill-Event, ein Kneipen-Treff o.ä. geben - den Entdecker dieser Begriffe auf das eine oder andere Bier zu einzuladen. 

Und sehr aktuell ist natürlich "Vogelgrippenunfug". Und "Unsinnswettbwerb" darf natürlich auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

Wirklich cool, was da bislang an Begriffen herausgekommen ist. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (23 Februar 2006)

Treffer, die ins Forum führen, gibt es viele. 

Lesenswert ist auch "0190-Stöhndienste".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

leider 2 worte aber ein treffer:

garnelenfleisch einigkeit


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

wobei es eine

Rettichschlange 

auch nur einmal gibt!


----------



## Hercule Pendant (20 März 2006)

@gast: deine Treffer gibt bald zwei mal, wen google geht hier vorbei..  :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2006)

hebachor

cp


----------



## News (23 April 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Kastrawete

(soll laut dem Wörterbuch bei "Karpatenwilli" das rumänische Wort für Gurke sein)

Credits für diesen Treffer gehen an M.D., der Domains auf eine gleichnamige (Briefkasten-?) Firma übertragen hat - die nirgends bei Google auftaucht


----------



## Reinhard (23 April 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Schlangenratten.

Irgend ein Teil "zum Haltbarmachen von Obstsäften".


----------



## News (24 April 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*



			
				Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Schlangenratten.


Genial: Die Ursprungsdomain des Wortes hält sogar noch zwei weitere exklusive Treffer parat. *Spezial-Serpentinenreiniger* und *Süßmostspirale*   (im zweiten Fall zwar mehrere Treffer, aber von derselben Site)


----------



## Stardust (24 April 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Kastrawete
> 
> (soll laut dem Wörterbuch bei "Karpatenwilli" das rumänische Wort für Gurke sein)



Fast richtig, schreibt sich aber mit "c" statt "k" und "v" statt "w", deshalb der einsame Treffer.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Goldgrottenhai

verblüffend, weil es in dem James Bond Film  Feuerball vorkommt

PS: der Trefferinhalt  steht  nur noch im Cache


----------



## Reinhard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Fuchslichter

Die Nordlichter im Winter:
In einer alten finnischen Geschichte werden diese Lichter als „Fuchslichter“ bezeichnet. In dieser Erzählung läuft ein Fuchs in einer klaren Winternacht durch die verschneiten Berge und sein Schwanz berührt den Schnee. Durch das Leuchten des Schnees am Fuchsschwanz entstehen die wunderschönen Farben und Lichter am Himmel.

[Edit] Etuischlaufe hab ich auch noch gefunden - was immer das bedeuten soll... [/Edit]


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Kastrawete
> 
> (soll laut dem Wörterbuch bei "Karpatenwilli" das rumänische Wort für Gurke sein)
> 
> Credits für diesen Treffer gehen an M.D., der Domains auf eine gleichnamige (Briefkasten-?) Firma übertragen hat - die nirgends bei Google auftaucht



Das war einmal, inzwischen 8  Treffer , auch ein Gast suchte hier danach....

sogar eine Site heißt danach:  kastrawete.com


----------



## dvill (3 November 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Spontaneinwahlen

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Dialerkonglomerat


----------



## Avor (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Woie wärs ausnahmsweiswe mit:

Schlaraffenaffen
´

Avor


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Zwischenrein mal ein Dankeschön an dvill, der mit seinen links immer wieder auch zu-spät-Gekommenen wie mir interessante Lektüre offeriert.


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

"Unterstützung - Modalitäten"


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Das Spiel geht auch für einmalig schlaue Sprüche:

"Aktive, konsumbereite Menschen haben ihr Handy immer mit dabei."


----------



## drboe (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*



dvill schrieb:


> Das Spiel geht auch für einmalig schlaue Sprüche:
> 
> "Aktive, konsumbereite Menschen haben ihr Handy immer mit dabei."



Ruft man obigen Link auf heisst es da: _Aktive, konsumbereite Menschen haben ihr Handy immer mit dabei. Für ein effizientes Direktmarkting ist das ideal: Es genügt eine SMS und schon ist Ihr potenzieller Kunde kontaktiert. Auch die Response ist meist schnell und konkret._

Voll (Mc)Crazy, eh! So eine _Response_ kann dann z. B. in einer Abmahnung oder einer Unterlassungsklage bestehen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

kindergartenbaumschule - Google-Suche

höhlenmalerhöhle - Google-Suche

Die beiden ham wir grad gefunden^^


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Straßenbahnbahnschienen - Google-Suche


----------



## Reinhard (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Sprossenradantrieb - Googe-Suche


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Dummerweise wird es in sehr kurzer Zeit noch mindestens einen weiteren Treffer geben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Stimmt! Deshalb zitiere ich hier jetzt auch nicht das rätselhafte hasenartige Tier namens B*, für das ich unbedingt einen Googletreffer gebraucht habe 
blatthase - Google-Suche


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

Ok, dann mache ich mir einfach einen 1-Treffer-Link:

rechtsanwaltsrobenreinigungsdienstspezialberatungstarif - Google-Suche

:sun:

Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert ...


----------



## katzenjens (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

katzenbatterie - Google-Suche

Gilt das auch?
Anno domini 1997 habe ich den Bericht aus der Funkschau eingescannt und auf meine erste HP gepackt.
Dafür ist das Ergebnis doch ok, oder? 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ok, dann mache ich mir einfach einen 1-Treffer-Link:
> 
> rechtsanwaltsrobenreinigungsdienstspezialberatungstarif - Google-Suche
> 
> ...


Künstlich erzeugen gilt nicht


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Genau einen Google-Treffer*

... ist aber schon drin 


:respekt:   :thumb:


----------

